# why so bad mileage?



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys we have a 06 bonavista 4 speed auto, with about 78000kms - living in montreal canada

just trying to figure out why our mileage is bad - and the winter hasn't started yet

a tank gets about 350kms, which sucks - wasn't like this before! used to be close to 500kms

we've been doing most regular checkups - and its not towing or have anything heavy inside

just had our breaks redone, and all i can think of is, the original 17" tires have to go -they are about finished

i always make sure the air in the tires are correct

we don't really drive with ac on or open roof/ windows

what gives?

no accidents and we don't drive the breaks

any suggestions?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

and no root racks!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Something seems wrong there for sure...

350km for a tank seems really low. Did you check how much fuel went in your tank ? (prob 50 to 54 litres ?) that's close to 15 Litres per 100km. Not good for this time of year.

Does your gauge reading seem ok?
Is there a leak in your fill tube?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

thx for the reply

never thought of a hole in the tank!

i was thinking maybe the breaks are rubbing - but we just had our break pads done and the disks are ok

Now that the winter tires are on, it may get lower.

its about 55L to fill.

Guess its time to bring it in for nissan to inspect - i'm pretty sure teh air filter is clean


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

we park in the garage and i don't see anything on teh ground like it leaked gas


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

After over 7 years of driving my xtrail, the last 3 full fuel tanks returned a shocking 17LT/100kms and I only got 260kms out of a tank. This has never happened before to my xtrail, so I realized something was wrong. I could also tell the car was running rich as the exhaust tips were all black. I took it to the tuning shop and it was discovered that the O2 (Oxygen Sensor) was cutting in and out and forcing the car to run in closed loop (too rich). I have replaced the O2 sensor 2 days ago and that immediately improved the fuel consumption.

Get Nissan to check your O2 sensor, in your case, you would have 2 of them, one in the manifold and one under the car. Just make sure the wiring harnesses for the O2 sensors are still connected and haven't been damaged.

Other causes of bad fuel consumption are:

* Spark Plugs require changing.
* Clogged air-filter


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

well we just had the spark plugs and air filter changed

Lets see how it goes 

if we're in the same boat, the o2 sensors will be check.

thx for ur help


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

Did the garage reset the ECU , i was reading through some of the threads regarding performance loss after parts have been changed and it could be that it is in need of a reset?
just a though is all


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got about 12 L/100km. (435km to the tank) It was about 50/50 city vs. highway. Reg gas (87). It's not as bad as 15 or 17 but I thought I was supposed to get 9 L/100km.

Should I be worried? It is winter although no winter tires. Does cold temperature make a difference with Fuel efficiency?


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

05 LE average fuel economy over 70k 10.6 l/100 km
every tank of fuel recorded
not bad when you are driving a brick


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

What is a brick? 10.6 so a little better than mine - is that highway or city or 50/50?

I didn't mention: mine is 05 SE, AWD, 135,000km.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

denis_the_theif said:


> Does cold temperature make a difference with Fuel efficiency?


In the grand scheme of things, yes.
Spend more time with the engine idling, warming up, ECU spends more timing in 'fuel enriched' mode due to cold engine temp's, more load on the alternator due to headlights being used more (due to shorter days), higher blower speeds drawing more power from the alternator and hence the engine, colder air is thicker/denser, so more fuel is required per stroke of a cylinder, not to mention it's thicker/denser to push thru (ok, that fact plays a really small part in the whole equation), more initial load on the engine due to fluids being colder (oil, power steering, transmission fluid, axles, bearings,etc).
But that's my crazy way of thinking...and yes, I do live in a cold climate...


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation.

Maybe I should re-measure the fuel efficiency after the winter and then see if I should do something about it. I think I should get better than 12 L/100km for half city-half highway.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The absolute, single, largest, most important, #1, all inclusive factor in fuel economy....

The right foot.

You can have a 2010 Toyota Prius and get < 5 MPG if you try hard enough...
Or a '01 1/2 ton pickup with a V8 engine pulling a load and possibly squeeze 25MPG out of it...
I don't know what those translate to in L/Km, but I think you get the point.


----------



## fast-civic (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi there, 

I also live in Montreal, recently I replaced my 2003 pathfinder by a X-trail 2006 LE 100 XXXkm on the odometer from the Nissan dealer. 

I am getting 427 km on a full (to fuel warning light), 50/50 city/high, it is the winter in Montreal, so I have the 4dw on AUTO.
Assuming the at warning light there is only 10L of fuel left, that makes 427km on 55L, 12.8L/100km. My 350Z is getting better mileage then that in the summer time.
Very disappointed.

My wife has a Murano 2005, she is getting the same mileage, depict she is 50 bls lighter than me, LOL


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

went to spenalli nissan in montreal west island, had them do an oil change and to plug it in to see if something is showing wrong (air gas mix) - they came back with nothing.

Still around 350kms

have 75000kms leave it in auto 4speed

any suggestions?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

air filter clean, air in tires - try not let the ac auto kick in when defogger starts - xtrail in the garage in the morning


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I would be happy with 450kms a tank!

there is still extended warrenty as well

any suggestions?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't really say, but my average is 10.7l/100k, with my best being 8.5l/100k (I do mostly city driving)

you should be getting better than 350 per tank.



vickenp said:


> I would be happy with 450kms a tank!
> 
> there is still extended warrenty as well
> 
> any suggestions?


----------



## fast-civic (Jun 11, 2006)

I canceled my rendez-vous with Spinalli this week, I feel like it is a waste of time. I guess it is waste of time.
Nothing to do, easy on the gas pedal.


Perhaps go for the Rogue.


----------



## ikad0_0 (Dec 30, 2010)

*ikad0_0*

hi i have read some of the info on poor fuel consumption and see good answers to the question, I had a 98 toyota camry giving ok figures on both fuel and performance.I improved both by changing the oil in the motor to a semi synthetic and went as thin as possible a 10/ was to light but 15 did not go through, this simple change helped our old car with 200 000k plus.a couple minor changes like titanium plugs and k&n airfilter took it from 9k/l to just under11/ on 50/50 driving
now that i have an 04 xtrail i will be going to full synth oil prob mobil 1 10/40 and other simple to do changes i hope to similar if not better improvements


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

I have my x-trail for 5 years now and fuel economy is about 12L per 100km on 50-50 and kick-down is used on the way back cuz it is uphill a little and xt needs an xtra push to keep steady climb at 100km-h. that being said, 350km per tank in the winter and a close to 500km in the summer. Been like that for the whole 5 years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fast-civic (Jun 11, 2006)

When I was living in France, I had a X-trail 2002 2.2L diesel 4X4, the baby runs for nearly 700km with a tank.

The big oil companies forbid that North-Americans to use diesel, else gasoline would be useless.

I heard the Subaru Forester will come to Canada and USA with a diesel engine option. Fuji Heavy Industries (parent company) surely mastered the diesel engine. 

Nissan also has great diesel engine, because it shares R&D with Renault. :fluffy:


----------



## Elroy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,
I need to know that Did you check how much fuel went in your tank????


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Elroy,

Each week, I would note the milage and the exact amount of litres added to the tank. I was using a spreadsheet to add them in. It would always be beteen 48 and 53 litres. 

IF EQUIPPED: I also noticed that if you always turn OFF the OverDrive, you may reduce fuel consumption by 1 litres per 100km. Depnds at what speed you are usually driving. If between 45 and 55 km-h, you could save some fuel by turning OFF OD.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

when brand new we'd get a good 480kms - now its 350kms winter or summer.

76000kms

no warning lights on the dash

thinking next change the gas filter?

i would like to get this fixed up before my extended warrenty expires

o2 sensors dealer won't change since there is no warning lights on the dash

any further comments?


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

vickenp said:


> when brand new we'd get a good 480kms - now its 350kms winter or summer.
> 
> 76000kms
> 
> ...


Hummm, for the O" sensors, most of us will do it ourselves or pay to get it done. If you dealer thinks this is normal fuel consumption, I am really out of ideas.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

jovig said:


> IF EQUIPPED: I also noticed that if you always turn OFF the OverDrive, you may reduce fuel consumption by 1 litres per 100km. Depnds at what speed you are usually driving. If between 45 and 55 km-h, you could save some fuel by turning OFF OD.


hmmm I read the OD Off will consume more fuel. I thought the OD Off prevents the tran from going into the highest gear. Which is only good for steep hills or carrying a load. If you are driving 45-55, I would think you wouldn't be using the highest gear in the first place and therefore OD setting would have no effect?


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

denis_the_theif said:


> hmmm I read the OD Off will consume more fuel. I thought the OD Off prevents the tran from going into the highest gear. Which is only good for steep hills or carrying a load. If you are driving 45-55, I would think you wouldn't be using the highest gear in the first place and therefore OD setting would have no effect?



Denis, you are correct. Perhaps my speed range is wrong. But when I drove city with OD ON, I noticed the tran going into high gear, and RPM is way below 2000 thus engine to lacks power in some situations - lack of power would equal burning more fuel. Where I use to live, that happened very often. I would not save that much fuel, but I did notice a positive difference in fuel economy.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

jovig said:


> Denis, you are correct. Perhaps my speed range is wrong. But when I drove city with OD ON, I noticed the tran going into high gear, and RPM is way below 2000 thus engine to lacks power in some situations - lack of power would equal burning more fuel. Where I use to live, that happened very often. I would not save that much fuel, but I did notice a positive difference in fuel economy.


Ahh, so if your in speeds that aren't too high (off of the highway) and you don't need the highest gear so you're preventing it from changing unnecessarily.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

a letter is going out to nissan canada
more to follow


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

jovig said:


> Denis, you are correct. Perhaps my speed range is wrong. But when I drove city with OD ON, I noticed the tran going into high gear, and RPM is way below 2000 thus engine to lacks power in some situations - lack of power would equal burning more fuel. Where I use to live, that happened very often. I would not save that much fuel, but I did notice a positive difference in fuel economy.


I tried it and I noticed the difference! In terms of gear changing that is - to early to tell about fuel consumption. 

What maximum speed or RPM does anybody recomend for OD Off?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I always leave it on OD

Got my reply from Nissan already:

We wish to acknowledge your recent e-mail correspondence to Nissan Canada regarding your concern with the fuel economy of your 2006 Nissan X-Trail. We regret the circumstances which prompted you to contact us.



If the dealership cannot reproduce the symptom, we cannot recommend that they arbitrarily replace parts or conduct repairs at this time. We would recommend that you continue to monitor the situation, and to advise your dealership if you have further concerns. We hope you understand that the dealership must identify the issue prior to recommending repair procedures.


I've started taking log files during my fillups & will try my local dealership again.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Try a ScanGuage II . 159.00 Will check all codes and give you realtime data on MPG RPM and what ever else you want to check. I found driving habits #1. I do love to put the XT through its paces but you pay at the pump for sure.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

i think the 2006 has 2 o2 sensors

any idea on the pricing?


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

CHANGE THE AIR FILTER MAX OUT THE TIRE PRESSURE 
IT MAY HELP


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Going back to the dealership next week for another check.

Air filter is new, air in tires checked every month, no salt bags etc in the back, no roof rack, spark plugs changed, recent oil change, following servicing, same routes - mostly shopping, home, kids drop off at school, thats all.

OD 4speed is always on, and been driving with 2wheel drive on the selector.

when filling gas, have 3 clicks on the gas cap to confirm its tight.

problem was also occuring in the summertime with hardly ac on and summer tires.

Taking logs and my last full up gave about 14L / 100kms


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

never take the over drive off unless your of road that will defiantly hurt your mileage


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

my pathy only gets me from 12 to 15 miles per gallon ,driving normal speeds on a flat road without any extra weight other than a small tool box.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

vickenp said:


> Going back to the dealership next week for another check.
> 
> Air filter is new, air in tires checked every month, no salt bags etc in the back, no roof rack, spark plugs changed, recent oil change, following servicing, same routes - mostly shopping, home, kids drop off at school, thats all.
> 
> ...


I m keeping an eye on this thread.Mine is burning 11l/100km to 12l/100km,the last 5 years was 10l/100km.

What was the procedure to reset the computer after a k/n air filter upgrade?


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I found with my 2005 Xtrail, I had a similar situation. It seemed to improve once I had 3 faulty wheel bearings replaced. The mileage got a lot better.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Dealership reported nothing is wrong

The following was given to them as a report:

2006 xtrail 2.5L - purchased brand new with extended warrenty - currently at 76000kms.

PROBLEM
Typically getting about 340-350kms a tank, when it used to be about 500kms. The same readings are also during the summer months with summer tires. Gas tank is filled, 60L with regular gas from esso or shell. Trip counter is reset to know the distance. 350kms a tank is about 14L/100kms.
We leave it in 2wd 99% of the time.
We don't store any extra items in the back, there is no roof rack. Maximum is 2 adults and 2 kids.
We don't burn out at stop lights.
Tires are inflated and monitored once a month.
Air filer and spark plugs have been recently changed (November 2010)
Oil changed back in December 2010 - was brought to the dealership who didn't notice anything wrong when I first brougt this up.
No check engine light.
In the summer, windows are up and a/c useage is very minumal.
Our route has not changed. Home - school drop off the kids, back home, groceries all within a 15 km radius.
4speed auto is always enabled.
Xtrail is stored at night in a heated garage, so in the mornings, the engine is not frozen.
Other Xtrail owners have not reported the same mileage we are getting. 

Many suggestions was to replace the O2 sensors. Also possibly the gas filter. Another user said a faulty wheel bearing was at fault.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/163527-why-so-bad-mileage.html

Dealership states another technitian looked at it today.

Great. Try another dealership? We are located in central/west island montreal.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Vicken

I actually get mileage similar to yours. I drive in a similar manner, not too fast.
I've had bearings changed, the issues with the rear brakes, and oil changes. It's to the point that I'm wondering if it's the quality of the gas in the gas stations. I get better mileage in the summer, but the winter it's pretty bad.

My record best mileage was a trip to the Saguenay the day after an oil and wheel bearing change. I got 570km and the light hadn't come on. 

I'm looking into a Scanguage 2 to have more info on how my engine is working. I really don't trust the dealerships.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Princess Auto has an even nicer scan gauge on sale for 60.00. Even has black box feature . Called multi gauge or something like that.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

thx for the feedback.

I got a call from the service manager at my dealership in montreal

he suggests an allignment -which hasn't been done - and montreal roads are not roads at all - more like obstical courses!

going back this thursday

also from my finding, the gas filter can't be changed in teh xtrail, at least 2006 models

keep u posted


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*mileage*



vickenp said:


> thx for the feedback.
> 
> I got a call from the service manager at my dealership in montreal
> 
> ...


 @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
I have talked to other owners that have from 1999 to a 2008 pathfinders v6 engines and its just accepted to get an average of 12-15 MPG on flat roads.
dont forget you have large 16 or 17 inch tires a heavy vehicle and with 4 wheel drive thats all a load on the engine.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

xtrail isn't a v6.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems like the alignment was way off and all fixed now, so we'll see how it goes over the next few weeks


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*2006 Xtrail Bonavista Edition #2362 Silver*



vickenp said:


> Hi guys we have a 06 bonavista 4 speed auto, with about 78000kms - living in montreal canada
> 
> just trying to figure out why our mileage is bad - and the winter hasn't started yet
> 
> ...


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
DO THESE 2006 Xtrail Bonavista Edition come with only 4 cylinder engine and 2 wheel drive?


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry i now found that some come with a V6
Specifications (Nissan X-Trail BonaVista) 


Price Range (X-Trail BonaVista MSRP): $30,998 - $31,123 
Price as Tested (MSRP): $30,998 
Body Type: 5-door SUV 
Layout: front engine, AWD 
Engine: 165-hp, 170 lb-ft of torque, 2.5L, 16-valve DOHC V6 Transmission: 4-spd automatic 
Brakes (front/rear): disc/disc, ABS, BA, EBD 
Dimensions (L/W/H/WB): 4,455 / 1,765 / 1,675 / 2,624 mm (175.4 / 69.5 / 65.9 / 103.3 in) 
Curb Weight: 1,493 kg (3,291 lbs) 
Tires: 215/60R17 
Cargo Volume (seats up/down): 827 / 2,061 L (29.2 / 72.8 cu ft) 
Fuel Economy (city/hwy): 10.8 / 8.1 L/100 km 
Warranty (mo/km): 36/60,000 comprehensive; 60/100,000 powertrain 
Competitors: Chevy Equinox, Ford Escape, Honda CR-V, Hyundai Tucson, Jeep Compass / Patriot / Liberty, Kia Sportage, Mazda CX-7 / Tribute, Mitsubishi Outlander, Pontiac Torrent, Saturn VUE, Suzuki Grand Vitara / XL-7, Toyota RAV-4 
Website: Nissan Canada


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

trust me its the altima's 2.5L 4 the v6 would be 3.5L


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

suzonka said:


> sorry i now found that some come with a V6
> Specifications (Nissan X-Trail BonaVista)


That's not the x-trail, it's the Nissan XTERRA that comes with 4.0-litre DOHC V6 engine.

No xtrail has a V6 engine.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*v6 or 4*



aussietrail said:


> That's not the x-trail, it's the Nissan XTERRA that comes with 4.0-litre DOHC V6 engine.
> 
> No xtrail has a V6 engine.


the specs above were taken from a reputable up to date car and driver book, could they be wrong see the red V6 above.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes they're wrong indeed and it could simply be a typing mistake. There are no V6 x-trails anywhere in the world (where it is sold)


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*4 CYLINDERS*



aussietrail said:


> Yes they're wrong indeed and it could simply be a typing mistake. There are no V6 x-trails anywhere in the world (where it is sold)


it looks like your right Because the autos on this list are 4 cylinder's


Competitors: Chevy Equinox, Ford Escape, Honda CR-V, Hyundai Tucson, Jeep Compass / Patriot / Liberty, Kia Sportage, Mazda CX-7 / Tribute, Mitsubishi Outlander, Pontiac Torrent, Saturn VUE, Suzuki Grand Vitara / XL-7, Toyota RAV-4


----------



## fast-civic (Jun 11, 2006)

My mileage is better after I used Lucas Upper Cylinder Lubricant With Injector Cleaner
Idling is also smoother.

Lucas Upper Cylinder Lubricant With Injector Cleaner | Canadian Tire


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

YOU KNOW I JUST INSTALLED A NEW FRAM AIR FILTER AND some hi tech injection cleaner in my pathfinder and it is running smoother and I'm getting better gas mileage also, it all helps ,they say by inflating the tires to the max or a couple pounds over you will also gain in mileage.


----------



## fast-civic (Jun 11, 2006)

Reminder that winter fuel contains more alcohol to prevent freezing, Winter tires, which are bad on gas mileage.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes I'm aware of the changes in winter gas and tires.

Anyways allignment is done - i won't really know for another month if there are any changes - keep u posted


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

also from my finding, the gas filter can't be changed in teh xtrail, at least 2006 models




GOOD LUCK ,
WHAT DO THEY DO FOR THOSE FUEL FILTERS THAT CANT BE CHANGED ON THOSE VEHICLES?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

suzonka said:


> also from my finding, the gas filter can't be changed in teh xtrail, at least 2006 models
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it can be changed in all T30 models. The fuel filter is in-tank type and although Nissan state that it doesn't require replacement, it is better changed at the 100,000kms mark as it will be almost fully blocked by then.

Basically the fuel filter is located under the rear seats, when you lift them up you will see this:



*The fuel filter part number is: Genuine Nissan Stainer Assy #16400-2Y505* and it looks like this:



The process to change the fuel filter is described in the service manual:







A special tool is required to open the plastic O ring and it looks like this:



The price of it is only $26.00AUD bucks from the dealer.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, what a great response...Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries, I have just re-read my post above and the $26.00 bucks price tag is for the fuel filter and not the O ring tool I posted a picture of (just to make it clearer for everyone)


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

had a big trip the other day - 550kms

anyways with 2wd selected, a tank did 470kms (when the light came on) on mostly highway around 110kms/hr with the winter tires on

obviously there was a little gas left, but I was happy with the results.

spring is around the corner and looking to see how things work out with new summer tires 

but overall im pleased with the results


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

btw its the 4 cylinder 2.5L engine


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I find i get the best gas mileage when I'm running ESSO gas. I go from central Ontario to Nova Scotia which is roughly 1800 km In the summer time. Yes the gas companies put additives in the gas for the winter which does play hell with your mileage. I have new Goodyear Allegra touring gas saver tires, full synthetic 5w-30 oil, a K&N air filter as well I have one of those Tornado gas savers. In the summer time I get around 590 to 620 kms on a tank of gas. in the winter I only get 450 kms out of a tank. My dad bought the same car and is getting about 580 kms in the summer also.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Gas Mileage*

is that when the light comes on or until you think you will be out?


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

teamsibo said:


> is that when the light comes on or until you think you will be out?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Yes it is light to light or pretty close


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

got new summer tires from costco installed - about $700 tax in for bridgestones

should help as well - wish we could get the newer xtrails in Canada!


----------



## Fynatic (Apr 26, 2011)

How much did the dealer charge for the alignment?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

its was on sale actually it was about $60cdn


----------



## Fynatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Good to know. Im driving to Boston towards the end of May and need to get my breaks done. Im hoping to do this myself and maybe get an alignment done at the same time. 

Thanks


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bad Mileage*

Im up to 550 until light comes on. City and highway combined. I use Lucas gas treat once a month and have a Cosmo Racing CAI with K&N filter. Sounds like a race car and performs like one if you like. Kit cost 200.00 but never need another air filter. I save 10-15 dollars a tank now. less than 8 weeks its paid for...


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

teamsibo said:


> Im up to 550 until light comes on. City and highway combined. I use Lucas gas treat once a month and have a Cosmo Racing CAI with K&N filter. Sounds like a race car and performs like one if you like. Kit cost 200.00 but never need another air filter. I save 10-15 dollars a tank now. less than 8 weeks its paid for...


What year is your xtrail?
When did you start seeing an improvement on gas? After CAI?
What was you fuel consumption before your mods?

just want to get an idea of the progression versus mods you added.

thanks for the info.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

06 auto 80000 k. jan to april i was getting 350 -400 until light. 2 weeks after starting to use \lucas upper cyl gas ad it went up a bit then installed cai with K&N and in 2 weeks it had slowly climbed to 550 and hopefully is still climbing.


----------



## cm19820 (May 30, 2011)

I too have a 2.5 auto, typicall to a tank (55 litres) of petrol i get 280 miles, so whater that is in Km, 

I have recently had an lpg conversion but consumption is still roughly the same pro rata (165 miles to a 40 litre tank of lpg)

I guess for me it is my driving style, i have a heavy right foot, have you thought of that?


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Teamsibo. I have the same xtrail same milage same liter per tank. Was planning to use lucas upper cyl. this week. I have recently added a K&N replacement filter. Was not planing on adding CAI but now I wonder...


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*After market brake pads*

Hey guys,
I recently installed after market brake pads. guess what? they were too tight on the caliper retainer clips, so they get jammed on position every time you brake, and doesn't return back from disc/rotors when you release the brake. you won't feel a thing when you are driving. this drag cause economy number to be bad.

later
Janarth


----------



## Fynatic (Apr 26, 2011)

I did my own brakes and the factory pads were pinched to the sliders and difficult to remove.

I just changed my brakes and went on a road trip. With the A/C on, I got under 500K's to the tank.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, always had that milage since the very begining, 350km per tank in the winter and 400-425 in the summer with a 50-50 city-hway. So I guess breaks are out. I did notice a good jump up in performance since I added the K&N filter - but the original was pretty dirty and clogged. Also, just changed the oil with some AMSOIL SSO 0w30 - wow, what a difference. Was using Castrol Syntec for the past 3 years but this AMSOIL is something else.


----------



## kg4ever (May 24, 2011)

i have to ask that mine is 480km for a tank in 50/50 highway/city driving, but only 360 in 100 city driving, 06 bonavisita auto 123000k millage. so is it normal or im getting too rich too


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I reckon it's normal if you're heavy footed and like to be the first off the lights all the time


----------



## kg4ever (May 24, 2011)

aussietrail said:


> I reckon it's normal if you're heavy footed and like to be the first off the lights all the time


thx Jal, im keeping my eye on the millage since day one i have er. highway millage is what im hoping for, and probably my foot is too heavy to get more millage in city driving. 

i will try to use high millage oil when next oil change needed to see if i could get more from it.


----------



## Nightgearjammer (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought a '05 Xtrail, manual because of the price of gas, i will get it this sunday, so very interested in this post but one way or another i'm sure to save some gas compared to my Avalanche (5.3L, V8) was putting in 100-125$ a week worth of go-go juice hopefully it will cut in half with the little SUV...


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Nightgearjammer said:


> I just bought a '05 Xtrail, manual because of the price of gas, i will get it this sunday, so very interested in this post but one way or another i'm sure to save some gas compared to my Avalanche (5.3L, V8) was putting in 100-125$ a week worth of go-go juice hopefully it will cut in half with the little SUV...


Congrats for getting the xtrail. I am sure you'll love it!
Keep us posted on your fuel consumption.


----------



## Nightgearjammer (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so 1st tank was 57 liters for 553 km & if i'm doing right, 10.3/100 km. I'm happy with that, dont know much about this X yet but we (my wife & I) shift it around 2000-2500 rpm, 105-110 on the hwy. The mileage was a pretty even split between city & country road (90-100 km) on 2wd only.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Just did the same - kept RPM between 2000-2200 - running automatic transmission. I got 475km out of my tank. I guess "Aussitrail" nailed it right.... Right Foot is really the culprit. Returned to my normal driving habits and back to the 400-425km mark.


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a 2006 automatic, I drive 50/50 hwy/city comute to/from work, hockey, grocerey etc etc... I use Reg Unleaded gas (NO ETHANOL) I get consistently 500km for 52 to 54 liters gas. so approx *10.5L/100km *I run regular 5W-30 oil, a regular air filter but I do have platinum plugs. Ethanol fuel will reduce your fuel economy!


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Can someone tell me how much the O2 sensors cost in Canada?


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Ottawa-X said:


> Can someone tell me how much the O2 sensors cost in Canada?


If you look on the web you can get them for about 70$ ea.

HAve not changed mine yet, but I doubt it will make any diff. Fuel economy is a melting pot of factors, altitude, road condition.... and of course right foot. 

my 2 cents. )


----------

